# ISO Companion for my Sulcata Tortoise



## kcdadnick160 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi I'm new to the forum so I'm not sure how all of this works but here's a little about me and my Tort "Freddice" (Fred for short).

I've had Fred for quite awhile now! My husband and I have decided it's time for her to have a friend . We are located near Tulsa, OK. We built Fred a large outdoor enclosure where she lives 24/7 in the spring and summer (weather permitting). In the winter she is in a Tortoise table I built. 

I would prefer a male but am open to a female. Would like Tortoise to be at least over 1 year.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Apr 26, 2017)

kcdadnick160 said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum so I'm not sure how all of this works but here's a little about me and my Tort "Freddice" (Fred for short).
> 
> I've had Fred for quite awhile now! My husband and I have decided it's time for her to have a friend . We are located near Tulsa, OK. We built Fred a large outdoor enclosure where she lives 24/7 in the spring and summer (weather permitting). In the winter she is in a Tortoise table I built.
> 
> I would prefer a male but am open to a female. Would like Tortoise to be at least over 1 year.


Have you checked with Wikels Sulcata farm in stroud? You will want to divide off the outdoor enclosure though and keep them separate.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 26, 2017)

kcdadnick160 said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum so I'm not sure how all of this works but here's a little about me and my Tort "Freddice" (Fred for short).
> I've had Fred for quite awhile now! My husband and I have decided it's time for her to have a friend .


 I'm sorry to have to be the one to tell you this, but sulcata are happiest and healthiest kept solo and not as pairs. In their natural environment, they rarely encounter another tortoise. If they do, the new comer is seen as a threat for food and all other things tortoises need to live a long life. 
Here on the forum you will find many examples of pairs raised together where one is doing great and fantastic, while the other is stunted and struggling to survive. 
All of that and a big welcome to The Tortoise Forum. This is the only place to get "GOOD" information on the proper way to raise tortoises that is out there on the World Wide Internet Machine. The World Wide Internet Machine is a huge source of old outdated information for tortoises that even Vetinerian's will pass along without any firsthand knowledge about tortoises. Continue to ask questions you'll get answered and soon you'll be helping people out yourself.


----------



## wellington (Apr 26, 2017)

As stated, tortoises do not want nor need a friend. One male and one female is a very bad combo. Your female will end up sick or dead. Even if kept separate, the male could get very destructive trying to get to the female. Your better off and more so your tort is better off by itself. Unless you have an acre or so that you want to have a herd of one male to several females. 
Search the forum, there are a lot of answers to this same question.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 27, 2017)

One thing that puzzles me about your opening thread is, ". . . in the winter she is in a tort table I built." I can't see a sulcata that's large enough to be sexed living in a tort table. I just can't picture it. Most of us who keep sulcata have them outside with heated houses in the winter. We have a member in Virginia who has a full grown (over 100lbs) sulcata living outside and he's shown us pictures of "Walker" in the snow, then he retreats into his heated house when he gets cold.

So, anyway - Welcome to the forum! Glad to see another sulcata keeper here with us. Most tortoises are happiest when they are living alone. Tortoises are territorial and don't want or need other tortoises in their territory. If you put a male in with a female, the male will hound the female until she stays hiding all the time just to get away from him. If you want to get another sulcata, do it for YOU, not for Fred. She doesn't want a companion. Then build a whole new enclosure/yard for the new sulcata and keep them separate.


----------



## kcdadnick160 (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you to everyone for the advice! I'm definitely on here to learn more from those of you who have owned Sulcatas for a number of years! 
I didn't think about how the male would "hound" my female relentlessly that's a good point! I do have plenty of space for an additional sulcata so I will most likely look for another but I will definitely make sure both Fred and the new comer have plenty of room! And I will only take interest in another female, no need to stress Fred 

Thank you for the welcome, I'm glad to be apart of the forum!


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 27, 2017)

kcdadnick160 said:


> Thank you to everyone for the advice! I'm definitely on here to learn more from those of you who have owned Sulcatas for a number of years!
> I didn't think about how the male would "hound" my female relentlessly that's a good point! I do have plenty of space for an additional sulcata so I will most likely look for another but I will definitely make sure both Fred and the new comer have plenty of room! And I will only take interest in another female, no need to stress Fred
> 
> Thank you for the welcome, I'm glad to be apart of the forum!


Even females are territorial. Fred needs to be kept entirely separately. Pairs of females fight too. 

If you're planning on a herd of 3 or more (which may work out, but there are no guarantees with Sulcatas as they are so territorial) any new tortoise must be kept in quarantine for at least 6 months. 

How big is Fred now? Here's how to measure Straight Carapace Length 
http://www.tlady.clara.net/measure.htm

The reason I ask is because all Sulcatas look female until they're nearing maturity.


----------



## kcdadnick160 (Apr 27, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> Even females are territorial. Fred needs to be kept entirely separately. Pairs of females fight too.
> 
> If you're planning on a herd of 3 or more (which may work out, but there are no guarantees with Sulcatas as they are so territorial) any new tortoise must be kept in quarantine for at least 6 months.
> 
> ...







This picture was taken a few months ago. Why do they need to be kept in quarantine? To make sure the other isn't sick?


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 27, 2017)

kcdadnick160 said:


> View attachment 205974
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was taken a few months ago. Why do they need to be kept in quarantine? To make sure the other isn't sick?


Fred is too too small to sex. Fred may yet be male. 

Quarantine is because you have no idea what germs your tort or the other(s) carry. It is, as you suggest, to ensure that neither makes the other sick. 

You cannot know what parasites, bacteria, viruses or anything else an apparently healthy newcomer is harbouring. Six months, in the slow life of a tort, gives you a reasonable chance of finding out. 

It also gives time for any recently acquired nasties to emerge from your own tort. 

With Sulcatas being so scrappy groups of 3 or more cannot be guaranteed to succeed. You should only keep as many as you can keep separately and keep in mind that Sulcatas don't stay small for long. They grow very big and very strong very quickly.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 27, 2017)

no friends of any gender they neither want nor need they are happiest alone.


----------



## Eleanor R. Crow (May 26, 2017)

I have a male Salcata if you would like him. He means a lot to me and my husband but we are getting to old to keep up with him. He has been well cared for and was purchased from Noah's Pets here in Virginia. He is rather large and approx. age is 17 yo. Let me know if you would like him.
Thank you 
Have a blessed day


----------

